# Throw me some ideas



## Sowsage (Apr 16, 2020)

Picked these up yesterday at Aldi. I have a few ideas of what I might do with them but thought I would check with everyone and see what kind of cool ideas you all come up with. Maybe un tie them and stuff with something and tie them back up? What kind of stuffing?  Cut into medallions and quick sear? Keep whole no stuffing? Thow me some ideas. Just want to have fun with this one.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Apr 16, 2020)

Turn one into lambstrami.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 16, 2020)

I like the butterfly and stuff them Idea. Garlic goes great with lamb so maybe stuff with a cheese and garlic stuffing.

Warren


----------



## motocrash (Apr 16, 2020)

I'd grind one and make Gyro meat.


----------



## Sowsage (Apr 16, 2020)

SmokinEdge said:


> Turn one into lambstrami.


That would be interesting!


----------



## Sowsage (Apr 16, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> I like the butterfly and stuff them Idea. Garlic goes great with lamb so maybe stuff with a cheese and garlic stuffing.
> 
> Warren


Cheese and garlic I like!


----------



## Sowsage (Apr 16, 2020)

motocrash said:


> I'd grind one and make Gyro meat.


One of my ideas was to make gyros with one of them. But cook whole to medium rare and slice thin instead of grinding.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Apr 16, 2020)

Throw it in Pop’s brine, add a couple Tbs of pickling spice, inject it with brine until it won’t take anymore. Give it 10 days or so, finish Rub how you like and smoke it. Amazing pastrami.


----------



## Sowsage (Apr 16, 2020)

SmokinEdge said:


> Throw it in Pop’s brine, add a couple Tbs of pickling spice, inject it with brine until it won’t take anymore. Give it 10 days or so, finish Rub how you like and smoke it. Amazing pastrami.


This sounds real good with lamb. I have a rub I use when making pastrami thats real simpme but awesome.  ive probably made a few hundred lbs of pastrami now . but never with lamb. I think I'm going to try this but not with one of these loins. I think I'll get a leg roast for doing it. Thanks for the idea! Also injecting and 10 days for one of these would be big time overkill. They are tiny. Like the size of pork tenderloins each one is like 1.5 lbs lol. Nice tender cut.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Apr 16, 2020)

All I saw always Aldi. I sure miss that store since we moved to Hawaii. We love all  their chips and I love the knock off cheetos (the skinny ones)


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 17, 2020)

Loins are tender and flavorful. They're  a Premium Cut and don't need much.
Garlic, Rosemary, Thyme, Oregano, are all good Fresh Herb choices.  They can be combined with Red Wine Vinegar or Lemon Juice and EVOO to make a marinade. Feta and/or a Garlic and Herb Cheese Spread like Boursin or Alouette used as a stuffing might be interesting as well...JJ


----------

